# Great Fighters that were given a beating in their Prime ?



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Very good or great fighters that were given a beating in their primes?


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Carlos zarate demolished by wilfredo gomez


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Mosley by Forrest.
Trinidad by Hopkins.
Tszyu by Phillips.
Barrera by JrJones.
Rose by Olivares.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyson by Douglas
Louis by Schmeling
Gomez by Sanchez


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Jdempsey85 said:


> Carlos zarate demolished by wilfredo gomez


You beat me to it..This fight was so damned impressive to me...even more so than Sanchez-Gomez.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto, Corrales, Wladimir Klitschko (x2) Carl Froch


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

louis by schmeling
lennox lewis by rahman(yes, it was a lucky shot but still i call it a beating being knocked the fuck out in his prime)
tyson by douglas
ken norton(he was very good) by foreman , if you search the word beating on google the first image that you will see is norton flying around the ring.
joe frazier by foreman , yes frazier was 29 years old , he was an active fighter and he was undefeated, he was in his prime. period.
foeman by ali, i would not call it a beating because ali was living a nightmare with george, it was very far to being an easy victory for ali, and i think that even himself(ali) could not believe what he actually did. but it was a great victory over a prime monster,ali was past his best so it deserves a mention.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Lennox wasn't given a beating, it was one punch that changed the course of the fight.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Lennox wasn't given a beating, it was one punch that changed the course of the fight.


i said that i know that it was a lucky punch, but lewis is an all time great and the other guy was an average fighters and he knocked lewis the fuck out by a clean and single shot and lewis was not giving to rahman a beating neither before of this shot so it deserves the category of beating


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

He won all 5 rounds prior to the punch, I know you want to say it was a beating, but it wasn't, it was a shock and against the run of the fight. It can't just be thrown into the category of a beating.

Also Rahman wasn't that bad at all

A hugely embarrasing knockout, but a beating it wasn't


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

No way did Lewis win every round before the ko. It was very evenly fought and Rahman was demonstrating a better jab.

My pick for the thread is Armstrong v Ross. A featherweight jumping up to batter the WW champion like that is astonishing.


----------



## scartissue (Jan 6, 2013)

Back when Ez Charles was about 21 - having beaten Christoforidis, Maxim, Yarosz, Basora and Burley (twice) - he gets beat by Bivins by decision in a tough fight and is down 7 times. Although that fight was supposed to have been competitive, his followup fight was not. Down 8 times being stopped by Lloyd Marshall. Back to back fights where he was down a total of 15 times. He came back 3 years later after his hitch in the service during the war and took off where he let off. Still, quite a thumping. The kind you're not sure if a fighter will ever be the same.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Every round was close but Lewis edged all of them and was ahead on the scorecards in rounds 1-4.

Regardless, no beating.

No mas por favor


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Gunner said:


> Every round was close but Lewis edged all of them and was ahead on the scorecards in rounds 1-4.
> 
> Regardless, no beating.
> 
> No mas por favor


I didn't have Lewis winning 4-0 more like 2-2.

I agree, no beating.

You're welcome.


----------



## Bokaj (Jun 23, 2013)

Don Curry by that British bloke. Has Schmeling-Louis been mentioned?


----------



## ChrisPontius (May 18, 2013)

Leonard against Duran. Even though I think Leonard was definitely holding his own and if I remember correct, dug deep to win the 14th & 15th even if it was too late. He still took quite a beating. 

Holyfield was battered pretty badly by Bowe, however, like Leonard he certainly fired and landed plenty in return. Difference is he was fighting a much bigger guy who was just too strong. Had he fought smarter, he might have won (as he did in the rematch; again, like Leonard).


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Larry Holmes depending on how you score the Spoon fight. Might be due a re sore tonight. Pretty sure I had it a draw last time.


----------



## janitor (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't think that Louis was at his peak when Schmeling beat him. 

I will grant you that some of his best fights came before this event, but he shortened his punches and became better on the inside as champion.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Luf said:


> No way did Lewis win every round before the ko. It was very evenly fought and Rahman was demonstrating a better jab.
> 
> *My pick for the thread is Armstrong v Ross. A featherweight jumping up to batter the WW champion like that is astonishing.*


:deal That fight is what gave me the idea for this thread, some great mentions as well going to watch Gomez Zarate again havn't seen in a long time


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Greb over Tunney?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rose got hammered by Olivares, such a hiding of a top class fighter you dont see often.


----------



## Frank L Beano (Jun 11, 2013)

Marlon Starling by Donald Curry.
Michael Dokes by Gerrie Coetzee


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Greb over Tunney?


I don't believe Tunney was actually prime here...I think he hit prime after the Greb loss and before Dempsey I.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Frank L Beano said:


> *Marlon Starling by Donald Curry.*
> Michael Dokes by Gerrie Coetzee


Marlon starling was never beaten up by Donald Curry, both fights were close as hell, with a lot of punches thown and landed, a very old school technical battle between two top qaulity operators, but no one was beaten one sided, or even seriously hurt in either contest. The first fight I was a draw, and that after Starling had dominated the first two thrids of the fight, I had it something like 6-2 in four of him in rounds after 8, and he only lost because he com pletely went off the pace in the championship rounds, basically letting Curry outwork him. I had it adraw in the end. i ddint score the second one, but that was a close one too, and I could easily see Starling taking 6 or 7 of the rounds, though Donals probably nicked it alright. Another good competitive fight though.


----------



## Bil1234 (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny Lopez by Salvador Sanchez.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Bil1234 said:


> Danny Lopez by Salvador Sanchez.


Lies! Filthy dammed lies!


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

In addition to the already mentioned Junior Jones loss(es), I consider the loss to Pac to also be prime. These are big reasons why I think Barrera gets overrated.

Hearns over Cuevas.

Hagler over Hearns.

Bowe-Holy I.

Toney-Jirov, if Jirov counts.

Forrest-Mayorga I, if Forrest counts.

Tsyzu-Vince Phillips.


----------



## Larry jab (May 16, 2013)

roy jones vs toney
duran vs lenoard
tyson vs spinks


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Márquez by Mayweather


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Márquez by Mayweather


Marquez was anything but prime during that bout.


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Terry Daniels against John Conteh.

Daniels was never the same beast after this fight.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I don't believe Tunney was actually prime here...I think he hit prime after the Greb loss and before Dempsey I.


I agree, based on newspaper reports and the scant footage available of Tunney from around this time period. It seems to me that he showed continual improvement until reaching his peak in 1925, when he whupped Greb and Gibbons.

However, it would appear Greb was squarely at his peak when Tommy Gibbons is credited with whupping him in a no-decision. Likewise, Gibbons was probably at his peak when Greb returned the favor a couple years later with an official points decision.


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Terry Norris by Simon Brown.
Michael Nunn by James Toney


----------



## Ozark (Jun 8, 2013)

Borderline as far as "great" is concerned, but Morrison vs. Bentt was a shocking beatdown given the relative perception of the fighters.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Meldrick Taylor, by Chavez.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mosley by Forrest.


----------



## duranimal (Nov 28, 2012)

Rosario by Chavez.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Barrera by Jones
Pacquiao by Morales (does this count? He beat him up a fair deal IMO apart from the end)
Tunney by Greb
LaMotta by Robinson
Rose by Olivares
Louis by Schmeling
Frazier by Foreman
Zapata by Chang


----------



## Frank L Beano (Jun 11, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Marlon starling was never beaten up by Donald Curry, both fights were close as hell, with a lot of punches thown and landed, a very old school technical battle between two top qaulity operators, but no one was beaten one sided, or even seriously hurt in either contest. The first fight I was a draw, and that after Starling had dominated the first two thrids of the fight, I had it something like 6-2 in four of him in rounds after 8, and he only lost because he com pletely went off the pace in the championship rounds, basically letting Curry outwork him. I had it adraw in the end. i ddint score the second one, but that was a close one too, and I could easily see Starling taking 6 or 7 of the rounds, though Donals probably nicked it alright. Another good competitive fight though.


It wasn't a dominating beating, but Donald was the better fighter, albeit slightly.


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill Jincock said:


> Terry Daniels against John Conteh.
> 
> Daniels was never the same beast after this fight.


Bob Foster against Joe Frazier.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Barrera/Pacquiao? Was Barrera actually prime there. He'd had a long career...


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Barrera/Pacquiao? Was Barrera actually prime there. He'd had a long career...


I would say near enough, he was on the best run of his career having beaten Hamed, Morales in a rematch, Tapia and kelly (all other than Morales in very convincing displays. He was a massive favouite to beat Pacquaio at the time and lost every round before being stopped (it was ahuge upset at the time).

His next seven fights saw him defeat Ayala, Morales Fana, Peden, Juarez x2 and then give a good display against Marquez before he fought Pacquaio again. Even if he wasn't at his absolute peak it was very close to.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I would say near enough, he was on the best run of his career having beaten Hamed, Morales in a rematch, Tapia and kelly (all other than Morales in very convincing displays. He was a massive favouite to beat Pacquaio at the time and lost every round before being stopped (it was ahuge upset at the time).
> 
> His next seven fights saw him defeat Ayala, Morales Fana, Peden, Juarez x2 and then give a good display against Marquez before he fought Pacquaio again. Even if he wasn't at his absolute peak it was very close to.


I was thinking that too. Which is why it's tough to pin down Barrera's prime. People are listing the Jones loss but then that was what....late 96? And Barrera/Manny was 2003. That's a long prime for that style of fighter.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I was thinking that too. Which is why it's tough to pin down Barrera's prime. People are listing the Jones loss but then that was what....late 96? And Barrera/Manny was 2003. That's a long prime for that style of fighter.


Its tough to say, I always felt when he lost to Jones he was pre-prime although he certainly had some very good wins and performances before and around then. I just see his run afterwards as the best run of his career.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hamed by Barrera.


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> Bob Foster against Joe Frazier.


Foster was definitely best at 175, but it doesn't diminish how good a win this was. Frazier annihilated him!


----------



## IamInuit (Jul 16, 2013)

Benny Leonard via Lew Tendler in the first fight.
Willie Pep via Sandly Saddler about 3 times
Sammy Langford via Harry Wills several times
George Foreman via Jimmy Young
Charley Burley via Ezzard Charles
Harry Greb via Gene Tunney twice in the 5 times they met.
Gene Tunney via Harry Greb
Jake Lamotta via Ray Robinson thrice over the six meetings


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Duran beating Buchanan has to be up there. Don't anyone say Ken wasn't a great fighter either.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Cotto by Margarito


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

IamInuit said:


> Benny Leonard via Lew Tendler in the first fight.
> Willie Pep via Sandly Saddler about 3 times
> Sammy Langford via Harry Wills several times
> *George Foreman via Jimmy Young*
> ...


dumbest comment ever.... young gave him a beating? foreman was even in his mental prime? trash comment...


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> dumbest comment ever.... young gave him a beating? foreman was even in his mental prime? trash comment...


"mental prime":huh


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> "mental prime":huh


yes mental prime... he was depressed post zayre and he was not the same man anymore in a ring


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> yes mental prime... he was depressed post zayre and he was not the same man anymore in a ring


wah


----------



## rockyssplitnose (Jun 7, 2012)

Roberto Duran getting overrun and blown away by a rampant Tommy Hearns


----------



## Matchstick_Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe Arguello by Pryor. Arguello was in the fight, but at a very high price.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Trinidad from Oscar :happy





I know Charles got an absolute drubbing from one of our Murderer's row members. Might've been Marshall or Williams? but Ezzard was down like 8 times!

edit- it was Marshall, and Charles didn't win a round.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

rockyssplitnose said:


> Roberto Duran getting overrun and blown away by a rampant Tommy Hearns


His prime was 13 years into his career and 19 pounds above his best weight? Interesting.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Pep vs Saddler!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

heavy_hands said:


> yes mental prime... he was depressed post zayre and he was not the same man anymore in a ring


how can you even shit on tyson and then come with this bullshit.. mental prime is no excuse


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> His prime was 13 years into his career and 19 pounds above his best weight? Interesting.


Mayweather?


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> how can you even shit on tyson and then come with this bullshit.. mental prime is no excuse


Foreman's mental prime was at age 46. This means "prime Foreman" never actually existed and explains why he never dominated for a long period during his career. But Prime Foreman would be GOAT.


----------



## heavy_hands (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> how can you even shit on tyson and then come with this bullshit.. mental prime is no excuse


buster douglas gave tyson a complete beating by ko... jimmy young won a crappy decision against a version of foreman without testosterone after of that ali owned his mind... very different. young never would have beaten foreman if ali never existed, simple.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Young would have always been too slick and clever for Foreman heavy_hands...and you know it.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> Mayweather?


You consider Floyd to be in his prime? Also, Duran had almost twice as many fights as Floyd did by that stage.


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> You consider Floyd to be in his prime? Also, Duran had almost twice as many fights as Floyd did by that stage.


Duran didn't take care of himself. It has nothing to with the number of fights. And Duran fought more cans when you get down to it. Floyd's been boxing for his whole life anyway.

I still believe we're witnessing a shade of Floyd's prime. He's more dominantly on top pfp than he's ever been.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> Duran didn't take care of himself. It has nothing to with the number of fights. And Duran fought more cans when you get down to it. Floyd's been boxing for his whole life anyway.
> 
> I still believe we're witnessing a shade of Floyd's prime. He's more dominantly on top pfp than he's ever been.


It has A LOT to do with number of fights. Yes, Duran did fight more cans, as is to be expected when you fight nearly twice as many opponents overall. He also fought more quality and was in more grueling, taxing contests. That definitely plays a role, especially when you compare Floyd's largely safety first style with Duran's. Floyd is still the best in the game, no doubt, but compare his performances at higher weights to his performances at 130 and I don't think there's much debate. He's more seasoned now, but that's about it.


----------



## NoNeck (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> It has A LOT to do with number of fights. Yes, Duran did fight more cans, as is to be expected when you fight nearly twice as many opponents overall. He also fought more quality and was in more grueling, taxing contests. That definitely plays a role, especially when you compare Floyd's largely safety first style with Duran's. Floyd is still the best in the game, no doubt, but compare his performances at higher weights to his performances at 130 and I don't think there's much debate. He's more seasoned now, but that's about it.


Dude, Duran's lifestyle was insane. There's no discounting that.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Schaaf-Baer.

According to the New York Times Schaaf:

"battered the Coast invader as thoroughly as ever a boxer has been pounded, to win a decision in as exciting a heavyweight encounter as has been seen here for some time"

Baer was 21 and would go on to become champ, beating Schaaf on the way and perhaps contributing to his eventual death.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

NoNeck said:


> Dude, Duran's lifestyle was insane. There's no discounting that.


True. Which makes it all the more impressive that he was able to fight in 5 different decades.


----------



## DharmaBum (Jun 5, 2013)

Gans by Elbows McFadden


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

bump


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Pac vs MAB 1. Such a beating that nobody saw it coming.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Bill Butcher said:


> Duran beating Buchanan has to be up there. Don't anyone say Ken wasn't a great fighter either.


He really was. And beaten by the only boxer around his weight capable of beating him at that time. Don't think Hearns beat twice by Barkley has been mentioned. Was he still prime then?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Was Palomino prime when Duran gave him a 10 round thrashing?


----------



## johnmaff36 (Aug 3, 2012)

alfonso Zamora by carlos zarate


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Marlon Starling over Lloyd Honeygun


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

tyson douglas.

it has to rank as the number 1 surely. a man considered invincible got completely torn apart by what most considered a journeyman.


----------



## p.townend (May 17, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Lennox wasn't given a beating, it was one punch that changed the course of the fight.


Agreed.
I thought about mentioning it but Lennox was winning not getting beaten up. Good shot but against the way the fight was going.

Don Curry v Honeyghan,and Starling battering Breland is the best I can do. Curry and Breland aint greats but they were very good.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Qawi ending Saad


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lou Broullaird apparently gave McLarnin quite a hiding.


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

Booby Chacon hit Little Red so hard so many times that some of Danny's grand kids were born with bruises!


----------

